# For those of you who travel with dogs....Where did you find/get yours?



## Everymanalion (Dec 29, 2012)

I heard some people just found their pups, some got at shelters, others were family pets before...where did you get your baby from?


----------



## wildwerden (Dec 30, 2012)

I always can find a free dog on craigslist, that's where my buddy found his - for free - and she's a pretty awesome dog!


----------

